

Why your cat is making you crazy - wicknicks
http://theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3572836>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573186>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573447>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694> <\- Lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3579009>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3604253>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3605611>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3612278>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644133>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3724433>

